# Please help me sort through some things



## Amber333 (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm hoping someone can help me understand my panic attacks so I can fix them. I'll give you a little background

I have had IBC-C symptoms for 30+ years, I spent everyday bloated and constipated. My more serious episode would include extreme pain that felt like I was in labor, Eventually I would faint. When I came to I would start vomiting then finish up with diarrhea. it could happen either every 6 months or 2x's in a week. I was always told it was IBS and I needed more fiber.

In 2012 I had one of my worse attacks right in the middle of Epcot. I was fine all day. Never even thought about my stomach. We were at a restaurant and we had just finished eating. Then I felt in come on and we went through the motions. My husband knows the face. So he grabbed the waiter and got the check. I went outside with my daughter. The next thing I remember was sitting against the wall and pushing my daughter out of the way so I can vomit. So humiliating. I really have no clue how I got back to the hotel. My legs were rubber.

A year later someone had mentioned gluten to me and it was like a light bulb turned on. I immediately went gluten free. I felt better but not 100%. So recently I saw a homeopathic doctor. It turns out I had Sibo. A gluten intolerance, a Casein Allergy and was told to try gaps. Instantly I started feeling better. All these years and so many doctors. No one ever tested me for something so simple.

So here's the problem. Its as if I have PTSD. My stomach is all I ever think about. Ever since Epcot I haven't been able to go out to eat without having a panic attack. I'm terrified that I caused my own episode in Epcot and that I'll do it again. Not only can I not go out to eat but I have ruined every vacation since. A simple shopping trip becomes a hassle. I can't go to a wedding or even a night out with friends. There are some classes I would like to take but some of them involve traveling by myself. No way.

I decided to go to a therapist but found out that I have to satisfy a 3500 dollar deductible first. I cant afford that. So what I did was buy some CBT books and have decided to help myself. I think that maybe learning this technique along with meditation may help.

*What I need help with is this. Is it possible to have a panic attack so severe that I caused a IBS flare up that actually makes me faint and vomit? Or did I just have a flare up? *

I'm sorry this is so long. Thank you for actually reading it.


----------



## Mul (Oct 4, 2014)

What you have is actually a form of OCD. Not PTSD but rather an OCD style attack. Ur feeling of that moment stayed thru with you till now. I feel bad for you. But you have to overcome it. now that you understand ur condition, i hope u find relief. God bless.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sure you could have upset your entire system during a panic attack. Please see our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for loads more info.


----------

